Ask HN: What are the profitable business ideas? - itdnebi
======
jetti
When I want to think of ideas I take a look at Indie Hackers[0]. There are a
bunch of interviews with founders that are making money (from a few
hundred/month to a hundred thousand/month) with their products.

[0][https://www.indiehackers.com/businesses](https://www.indiehackers.com/businesses)

